

Google proposing DNS extension for improved server locality - mark_h
http://googlecode.blogspot.com/2010/01/proposal-to-extend-dns-protocol.html

======
jws
Synopsis: Allow the top three octets of client address to be sent along with
the query so the resolvers can try to suggest "closer" answers while
preserving some anonymity.

Thoughts: Your resolver, or the DNS server you speak to will need to be
updated to add a new RR for this. The ultimate authority will need to do
something sane with it. Caching will be complicated if you have clients in
multiple locations.

------
wglb
I wonder what the implications of IPV6 would be on this proposed approach. I
see that Comcast is opening up the ability to get on their early list of IPV6
users.

------
jbyers
I find myself wondering if this is something djb already put in tinydns. :)

------
est
I think Google is harming Net Neutrality, it expands the last mile problem to
the several last miles. This will led to more 'This video is not available in
your country' shit.

I somehow wish IPv6 allocation is hashed, all neighboring IP are randomly
unrelated.

~~~
EricBurnett
_This will led to more 'This video is not available in your country' shit._

This won't have any effect on it, actually. Servers that are targeting users
by location use the IP sent with each request to do localization, rather than
which server was chosen by DNS. Otherwise it would be trivial to choose a
server in the appropriate country and add an entry to your hosts file,
bypassing these restrictions.

You could try to argue that making it possible for global companies to make
their content arrive _faster_ is bad for net neutrality, but given that this
doesn't adversely affect other servers (and possibly benefits them by reducing
congestion), that would be a hard argument to swing as well.

Edit: and for your second comment, I have no idea how routing algorithms would
work if that were the case.

